# Show and Go



## Howard Gordon (Dec 7, 2017)

This big Shelby is my rider of choice  I know I've gotten some exercise after pedaling this beast a few miles, and it provides a comfortable drive.
     This summer, at the Bicycle Heaven, Pittsburgh meet, I was able to buy its twin from the original owner.  He had rechromed all the bright parts, (lots of shiny on this bike), and even sourced some N.O.S. parts, then lost interest in the project.  I clear coated the original paint frame, but had to repaint the fenders, and assemble the bike.  This restored bike is now part of my collection.  I'll never ride it, but will invite the original owner to take a spin before it goes to "display only".   Still havin fun - Howard Gordon


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 7, 2017)

Sweet bikes Gordon!


----------

